# renting out my kitchen



## nancy thompson (Mar 27, 2013)

thinking of renting out my kitchen to part time chefs, farmers market food production, etc.

any insight as to what to look for in renters? problems that they might have with me? suggestions as to how to reach those who might want to rent my kitchen?

it's a fairly good size, 2 ovens, 12 burners, 1 5 tray convection, freezer, walk-in, good location

any info would help!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Licensed and inspected?

Does your insurance cover renting?

Does your zoning permit renting?

Will your health department permit renting?

Will you require liability insurance from renters?

What about damage deposit(s)?


----------

